# Driving Lessons



## dreaminmini (Apr 22, 2010)

I was back at it again last weekend. I really love filming my lessons and I try to learn something extra while I watch them. Show season is just a month away for us and we are trying to get my 3 year old mare ready for her first year of showing in the driving ring. I know *I* still need some more work




and we are working on Fleur's bending. For this year it is my intention to show her in Country Pleasure. I would love it if you could have a look and maybe pinpoint some more things we could be working on to make us a better team or any info you can share, I love to learn new things and hear new ideas. I really love Fleur and want to do my best with her, we have really formed a bond and I am looking forward to many more years competing with her. Thanks for having a look.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Apr 23, 2010)

This is just a newbies observation but it looks like her nose needs pulled in more and that you do by holding your reins tighter or pull your check in one more. Plus, she needs to go FASTER, need to work on your fastest one most defiently. You need to hold your back straighter and your reins up off your legs, sometimes you did and sometimes you laid them on you leg I think. I couldn't tell. But you need to have them to where your sitting upright holding them where you were just more "hey I showed up for the party" Look...... Hope that helps, maybe someone else will give you a hint or two. TJ


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 23, 2010)

I think her headset looks fine. She just looks like she needs a lot of conditioning, the more you can work her and get her physically fit, the better. Otherwise just keep going along like you are... you will get there with patience.

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 23, 2010)

If there is any way to widen the shafts, I would do it. I would also set the tugs down a hole, so they are more level (might not help, but easy to try) and set her forward a bit in the shafts as well...sometimes I have punched extra slots between the ones already there...that is all it takes...just that little bit.

I think she will bend much easier with more room to manuver, and with those shaft tips down and off of her neck when she turns.

There are a lot of bending and suppling excersises you can do while ground driving too...and I have always found the horses and I all benifit from driving serpentines...so try putting some cones or the like out there. Much more fun then roundy-rounding, and you are still teaching the same things.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 23, 2010)

Taylor Jo said:


> This is just a newbies observation but it looks like her nose needs pulled in more and that you do by holding your reins tighter or pull your check in one more. Plus, she needs to go FASTER, need to work on your fastest one most defiently. You need to hold your back straighter and your reins up off your legs, sometimes you did and sometimes you laid them on you leg I think. I couldn't tell. But you need to have them to where your sitting upright holding them where you were just more "hey I showed up for the party" Look...... Hope that helps, maybe someone else will give you a hint or two. TJ


Thanks Taylor Jo.



I did notice my hands while watching the video, too low and I think maybe too wide apart? I didn't notice doing that while I was actually driving probably because I was concentrating on other stuff. I also saw the posture thing and will definitely be working on that.



I didn't think it was quite that bad. Faster, we are working on and she does go MUCH faster but I am working on that confidence to push her up into it sometimes. Lori gets her there tho. It's good to hear the feedback tho as I want to do my best this year



Thanks for the input.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Disneyhorse and Sue.

Disneyhorse: What do you mean when you say she needs more conditioning? What are you seeing? I had thought she seemed pretty fit so I am just wondering what I may not be seeing.

Sue: The cart in the video is not mine and it is a training cart. My easy entry is out of commission temporarily(needs new wheels) and we have also been working her in my Jerald show cart and she will be working in it more coming up to show season. Maybe I will try and get another video with her driving with the Jerald. Also, good idea for using the cones. I will definitely try it! It sounds like more fun





Thanks again for your input. It is appreciated!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Apr 23, 2010)

You are doing so well with her in a short time! The one thing that I saw was even in her strong/extended trot, she is taking short mincing little steps in the back. You need to driver her harder from the back up into the bridle, if that makes sense.

I work on the different speeds of the trot on the lunge line. I can actually see the different leg movement and am able to push, push, push, until I can see them engage that back end and start taking longer strides both front and back. The other thing that will help lengthen their stride is cavalletti(sp)work. Trot them over poles till they figure out how to lift their feet up and trot through without tripping, then spread the poles a little wider. This makes them take bigger steps. These things you can practice between lessons and I think you will see a much bigger difference in your trots.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel I should give a little explanation here.



Fleur is not clipped and so is looking fat and fluffy but I assure you she is in great condition and tight as a drum. She can trot non stop around our concession which is 4 miles without raising a sweat in that winter coat. I had to drop her back a bit because we are looking to peak her for the beginning of June, our area 2 National show.

There is more room in the shafts than there appears because of that fluffy coat, enough that she can bend easily. Yes the shafts do ride up on the corners with Kim in that cart. It is my cart and set up to be balanced more for me. We did move the seat forward some to try to find a bit of a medium as I also drive with Nick in the cart but I can't move it too far or when I get on I can't keep it down and there isn't room for Kim's longer legs. Kim only drives on Sundays, and not always in this cart, and I drive the rest of the week.

This is a lesson for Kim to learn how to ask Fleur to bend and so I asked her to keep to large ovals and circles. Fleur is just learning to bend and is coming along really nicely. She is giving to the bit and getting really steady. I work her on smaller circles, serpentines and spirals but until Kim can keep her going consistantly with relaxation I don't want her to scare Fleur by asking her to take a tighter bend than she is capable of with Kim's reining which is also coming along really nicely.

Fleur really can motor for a little girl! She has a gear that Kim has not even found yet but we are keeping Kim's high blood pressure in check



and not asking for more than she is ready to accept just now. When I work with Fleur on transitions and get her back on her haunches she can really get it in gear and just fly.

Kim does have a bad habit



(you know you do!) of dropping her arms on to her legs to rest them and I am on her frequently to raise them and bring her hands together more but one can only concentrate on so much at a time when one is learning so I didn't bug her too much during these videos as long as she wasn't being stiff on the reins with them on her legs. She has to be able to relax in order to get Fleur to relax and if her hands and arms are stiff that isn't going to happen.

I am really pleased with both Kim and Fleur's progress and I think they will do really well in the show ring this year.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 24, 2010)

They will make a wonderful driving pair. Fleur looks so attentive and so happy motoring around. I hope they do great in the ring this year. It really makes me wish we had a video camera so I could get videos when Vicky and Duckie start their lessons together.

I'm not skilled enough to give any pointers but I sure like Fleur.

Marie


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 24, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> They will make a wonderful driving pair. Fleur looks so attentive and so happy motoring around. I hope they do great in the ring this year. It really makes me wish we had a video camera so I could get videos when Vicky and Duckie start their lessons together.
> 
> I'm not skilled enough to give any pointers but I sure like Fleur.
> 
> Marie


Thanks Marie!

I loved that mare since the moment I saw her picture! Lori can attest to that one. LOL Her sire is a National Champion driving horse Lucky Hart's Be Bob N' Baby. She looks a lot like daddy. Her mom is a Boone's Little Andy daughter. Fleur absolutely LOVES to drive. There is absolutely no dispute over that! My skills just have to improve to do her justice.

Duckie is a nice little mare and I hope Vicky enjoys her lessons. It is so much fun! Good luck to all of you! Maybe we'll see you at some shows in the near future.


----------

